# Chasing the big redfin



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

Count me in mate, any idea what time you'd be planning to launch? I'm also keen to up my redfin PB from a measly 33cm


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

Sorry I can't make tomorrow night, the boss has plans.

Free Saturday and Sunday.

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Hmmm Friday arvo eh?

Damn I need my fix and finish work 5ish so will chat to missus when shes home and try and get out there, I have a fair idea were you will be. <cough cough>

Definately going Saturday and even think I may get to the ramp at 5:30am ( OMG IS THAT POSSIBLE? ), I heard Alan and Victor are going on Saturday morning too so will be a huge posse available to dredge the lake while I pat my friends...

Will get back to you asap.


----------



## victor-victor (Jan 12, 2006)

OK.

Saturday Morning 5:30am BMP Ramp(?) on LBG.

BYT what is OMG...

Victor


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

BTW OMG = Oh my god

What does BYT = ?

And yes 5.30 am saturday sounds awesome ( Give or take a few minutes! )

Who else is up for saturday morn?


----------



## Squidder (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm also up for Saturday morning  I'll do my best for a 5:30am start :shock: Which direction do you guys usually head after launching at the ramp?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Squid,

Usually left ( Towards Redfin land! ) unless, well unless the wind is blowing a gale around the other side or unless I try the snags directly opposite the ramp for awhile ( Nice & deep there ), which dosent happen very much unless we struggle holding position in search for natives.

Just look out for my eye burning type 1 jacket, its blinding so you cant miss me...


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2007)

I owe the mrs n kids a fish seeing as we left the coast early so we might all jump in my tinny for a redfin bash with you guys tomorrow arvo, thats if you dont mind having a mothership tagging along.

So what time tomorrow arvo is it? I can get there around 5.30.

Will also bring the yak down satdy morning for a fish, but I'm still on holidays and there's no chance in hell of me getting there at 5.30am....stuff that :roll: ... will get there around 7.30 with my megaphone to track yous down :wink:

Cheers, Allan


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Ahahah megaphone, I will think your part of the rowing squad!

Will be at the ramp tommorow if NO WIND around 6ish as I get home from work 5:30 and will have to change and pack the yak and place my order for dinner so that when picked up around 8pm will have a nice steaming bowl of wait and see pudding to eat up... YUM!

Was gonna ask if you had a permit for LBG the other day, keen to check the tinny out even if i just tie on and hold on for the ride mate... Looks like a sweet ride + my mate may be there in his boat trying to suss his electrics ( He got a permit but constantly blows fuses using the electric ).

Seeing as though he is a lecky geek I cant figure it out, neither can he!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Hey Red: As you are into Redfin - what do you primarily use to intice the larger ones. The damn where I take my dogs swimming is full of them; however, most are minisucle in size. Out of the dozen or so I have caught on an SX40 only about 4 would fill a decent fry pan (let them go though). Needless to say this is foot fishing vice yak fishing; however, since the subject was redfin I thought I would ask
Thanks
Duncan


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

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


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

wish i could make it guys! damn! hope you hook a PB Leigh!


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWdLdtusAACDfgAASYKcAECAiFAA//9+gMACsRFNpoT1MgDIGhoNDGExNBgjEMjCYNTygmgTT1NqNNGg02UQAJUkIHc90ShJkldYrHAS72oMfnrtNjWeoGaGxsvPOEJXp0yATnsqcIGLCJdLSSH1FTi+u8N14jhwKWMN0NWOBBJFiE4u2y9UzfN9GhEa5H2uekGvCdkNC8St+hD4LHC+24GKDXq9xhgmzUW6wREmpkcTWITcSyQH4u5IpwoSGlu23WA==


----------



## Polar (Sep 1, 2005)

Have fun gents - I'm working and full of the flu


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2007)

No worries Red thanks for the offer of a lure, I like free lures  seeya there.

Bad luck Polar, I reckon theres nothing worse than having the flu in the heat of summer.

Cheers, Allan


----------

